

Due to the lapse in federal government funding, nasa.gov is not available. - _mc
http://nasa.gov

======
fintler
Same deal with <[http://www.nist.gov/>](http://www.nist.gov/>). Folks were
having fun with jokes on the nist-hash mailing list regarding the shutdown
being a conspiracy by the NSA to compromise SHA-3.

